# Car news- LIMITED-RUN LEON ST CUPRA CARBON EDITION OPENS FOR ORDERS



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Race to snap up special edition CUPRA
•Exclusive 300PS CUPRA Carbon Edition now available
•Fewer than 50 of the limited-run models are being released in the UK
•Upgraded spec includes carbon fibre side blades and rear and front diffusers
•Latest limited edition follows on from the success of the Leon CUPRA R








Milton Keynes, 27/07/2018: SEAT fans can now get their hands on an exclusive Leon ST CUPRA Carbon Edition - but they will have to be quick, as fewer than 50 are being released in the UK.








The limited edition features a 2.0 TSI 300PS DSG-auto 4Drive and is packed with a range of additional sports, styling and performance features. In addition to carbon fibre side blades and front and rear diffusers, the Monsoon Grey-only model will be fitted with high-performance Brembo brakes, 19-inch black alloy wheels and CUPRA bucket seats. The quad rear exhausts will also feature the CUPRA logo.

Priced at £35,575 this exclusive edition will appeal to customers looking for super-charged styling and performance. Available to order and now in the UK, it is expected to follow the success earlier in the year of the limited-run CUPRA R, which quickly sold out.

Richard Harrison, Managing Director of SEAT UK, said: "Following the success of the special edition CUPRA R, we know that there is demand for limited-run models from customers looking for something truly special. The Leon ST CUPRA Carbon Edition doesn't only deliver stunning and unique looks, but we believe the enhanced performance and competitive price will be a real draw."


----------

